# Help identifying Elmira StoveWorks insert



## Jeremy8916 (Dec 31, 2017)

Hey all, does anyone recognize the model of this insert. The rust coloured stove in first three pictures has no model number. The fourth picture is of the nearly same stove that I have in my basement. It is a model 1600 insert without the cats installed. I can't find a manual for the rust coloured one anywhere. Thanks in advance
	

		
			
		

		
	
















Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Dec 31, 2017)

https://www.elmirastoveworks.com/woodstove-parts/

Manuals of the 1500 and 1600 are here.


----------



## Jeremy8916 (Dec 31, 2017)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> https://www.elmirastoveworks.com/woodstove-parts/
> 
> Manuals of the 1500 and 1600 are here.


I have the manual for the 1600 which is the stove I have downstairs. Both the 1500 and 1600 have a single air control, the rust coloured stove has 4 seperate air valves with levers that close them off. I've checked all the manuals on that site, there isn't a single stove that uses that kind of air control

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## jatoxico (Dec 31, 2017)

Sorry I can't help but I sure do recognize that door and glass. I ran an Elmira for a few years and remember it being a pretty stout little unit.


----------



## Jeremy8916 (Dec 31, 2017)

jatoxico said:


> Sorry I can't help but I sure do recognize that door and glass. I ran an Elmira for a few years and remember it being a pretty stout little unit.


From what i can tell it has the same door as my 1600, I'll check one of these days when they're both unlit. Its got the same 8" angled flue collar as a 1500, but the ash catch at the front isn't elevated. Makes me wonder if this is an early prototype model maybe? Looks like a good candidate to add secondary air to anyway, the firebox is huge.

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## jatoxico (Dec 31, 2017)

Seems like Elmira got out of the woodstove business when the first wave of EPA regs came into effect. The one we had you could shut the air down completely and burn dirty.


----------



## Jeremy8916 (Dec 31, 2017)

Both of these will, but the 1600 has provisions for the catalyst which I'm trying to locate which should keep it from smoking.

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------

